# [ 2009 ] I'd like to form a Cranberry Owners Group



## canadianredwing (Jan 23, 2009)

Hi Everyone:

I am an Owner at Law Cranberry in Collingwood and I am very concerned about things that are happening there.  I'd like to form an Owner's Group.  If there is anyone out there that is interested, please reply to this message or contact me at cranberryowners@mdirect.net or leave a message at 519-736-2956.  Thanks for taking the time to read this.


----------



## chicklet (Jan 23, 2009)

Great idea!  Keep me posted of any new information.  I have emailed them to give me a breakdown of my maintenance fees but no reply.


----------



## DaveNV (Jan 23, 2009)

LOL!  Sorry, from the thread title, I thought you were talking about some new kind of Blackberry data device...  :hysterical: 

Dave


----------



## matbec (Jan 24, 2009)

*What kind of issues?*

I'm a Country Club Platinum Member (RTU) at Law Cranberry. What kind of issues are surfacing?

Admittedly, I don't keep a close eye on this particular property, so I haven't heard of any issues. Do they only affect owners of deeded weeks or all owners/members?


----------



## canadianredwing (Jan 24, 2009)

*Cranberry Issues*

Matbec:

            The issues affect every Cranberry Owner, especially Law Cranberry owners.  I will send you a private message.  Thanks for asking though.....I'll be in touch.


----------



## westrougers (Jan 25, 2009)

canadianredwing said:


> Hi Everyone:
> 
> I am an Owner at Law Cranberry in Collingwood and I am very concerned about things that are happening there.  I'd like to form an Owner's Group.  If there is anyone out there that is interested, please reply to this message or contact me at cranberryowners@mdirect.net or leave a message at 519-736-2956.  Thanks for taking the time to read this.



We will also send you private message as we are very unhappy owners.

Nancy


----------



## Veronica Clamor (Apr 26, 2018)

Hi Nancy,

We are owners at Cranberry as well. Can you please send us a private message?


----------



## Passepartout (Apr 26, 2018)

Veronica Clamor said:


> Hi Nancy,
> 
> We are owners at Cranberry as well. Can you please send us a private message?


You are replying to a 9 year-old thread to a person who's last appearance on TUG was a year ago. Unlikely that much will come of this. We get that you want for of your timeshare. You are not alone. Is it paid for? If so, you can sell, or give it away. Read the Stickies on How to Sell at the top of the Buying, Selling, Renting forum.


----------

